# any shows in nc?



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

does anyone on here go to or know of any shows in nc?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't been to a show in quite a few years now. But if you're looking for a particular show, i.e., AKC/UKC/ADBA/ABKC you can go their websites and do a search by state or month and you can find anything coming up in your area. Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks! also how would i find shows that arent held by the big name like smaller groups and stuff like that.. i try googling it and didnt really find much


----------

